# The great gnome and mushroom massacre of 2009



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

So we left our display up a bit longer than usual so my brother-in-law could see it. I took it down yesterday, leaving only the few things I needed hubby's assistance with. Today, we found one of our mushroom men was stolen, and one of our gnomes had been lit on fire! Holy crap! I am so disturbed! I've heard of kids stealing, breaking, smashing things before, but fire??? Scary! The gnomes were all stacked up against the porch with dry leaves all around, our house could have caught on fire! I'm also very upset about the mushroom, you all know how much time, money, heart, and soul goes into prop-making. So sad when some dumb punk decides to make it their entertainment to f**k it up. But the fire has me really, really upset!! Just had to vent!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm sorry you lost your props, Nixie. We never lose anything BEFORE Halloween....but AFTER....that's a different story. I usually take the day after Halloween off, so that I can get all of my outside decorations put away quickly. Some vacation, but there you have it.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

OMGosh Nixie, that IS disturbing!!! You really should have called the police, thats an act of arson, and you are right, your house (and your neighbors as well) could have easily gone up! This is definitely an instance to be glad for your blessings, in that no one was hurt!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Fire is no prank. Neither is stealing, but as you point out, you could have lost your whole house.

I am sorry you lost your mushroom man and gnome. You put a lot of thought and work into a very unique haunt.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks guys. I did call the police and filed a report. I don't know what they can really do about it, but I just felt I needed to since there was fire involved. I have a hunch about a few kids in the neighborhood, I might see if I can worm anything out of a girl they hang around that lives across the street. I know it's not wise to leave it up after Halloween, hubby just wanted his brother to see it (he never even showed up... does it every year) it just really sucks.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your mushroom man disappearing. Glad the burning gnome didn't damage your home.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, that's pretty scary...I think it's good you filed a police report. Glad to hear nothing else caught fire and your home & family are safe.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

That is scary, sorry about the problem you had. It could have been much worse. Glad everyone is ok.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

so sorry for your loss...thats terrible


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Gnomes have been persecuted for 1000's of years.
I thought this country was past all its gnome hate.
I think that travelocity gnome being in the public eye has fanned the flames so to speak.


No really I very sorry about your props.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

thats it no candy for the tot's next year only rocks that I will throw at them our neighboerhood is not a bad area I cant beleive thay did that I'm gald you and your fam are ok


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Nixie that is sooooo totally messed up. I know how much work and heart goes into making props (we all do here). I'm just thankful that the morons didn't set your house on fire. The prop can be rebuilt. The house and the memories that go down with it - not so easy.

Find the little brat and set their testes on fire LOL!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Prop vandalism will often go ignored. But arson is a real crime. A dangerous one. If you can find the little f**ker, prosecute him.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

That sucks Nixie. I loved your haunt, especially the shroom. Hopefully this wont happen again and you can make some more. Thats kinda the best revenge, just go on as if your unaffected.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow. That's terrible. I'm sorry for the loss and destruction but as others have mentioned I'm glad that the fire didn't spread and that everyone is okay.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Why would anyone do such a stupid and dangerous thing as setting something on fire next to your house? Stealing a prop is bad enough, but putting people into mortal danger is another thing entirely.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

What a horrible and disturbing thing to have happened. I hope you can find the kids. Fire is not a joke. Not at all. 

Is it possible they stole the gnome and burned it elsewhere and then put it back to show you the damage?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

The gnome looks like someone took a lighter or cigarette to him in spots. His fabric parts have large holes burned in him, the foam parts and beard have large melted spots. Most of the damage is to his body (which is just a tomato cage, pool noodles, and his clothes), only his nose, beard, and an ear are damaged on his face so I think he is salvageable. Do you guys think it would do any good to hang signs? I kinda think if they were destructive enough to burn my gnome, that my mushroom is probably smashed somewhere. My hubby and sister think the mushroom had a trippy shroom apeal, and that that whoever took him thought it would be funny to have him for that reason. Who knows?


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

It is very possible that some kid has your mushroom in his house. It might be smashed, but it might just have been stolen.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

This is why I'm a firm believer in having high resolution security cameras in the yard facing in all possible angles and hidden so no one knows they're there. I know of one guy (he doesn't do Halloween) that has a setup like that. He's busted more than a few kids trying to do stupid stuff to his yard. (He grows prize winning roses)


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I think the cigarette smoking villians of Storybook Hollow live in your neighborhood and took their revenge out on the poor gnome. Also think they made off with the mushroom for their decor. That's really sad Nixie. I'm glad you filed a report because of the fire aspect of it. Kind of beyond a smash and grab of props. BTW I absolutely love your little halloween hollow. First time I've seen it and really nice work. Especially love how your tree branch arches over and you have the "boo" hanging from it.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Kids act so stupid and they don't realize what the results can be from their actions. It definitely could of been worse, but I am sorry that you lost your gnome and mushroom. I'm sure if you can figure out which kid hangs out in their basement and does drugs you will find your mushroom. Maybe the Mushroom will have them vision burning gnomes attacking them while they are taking any drugs that they do. Lets just hope!


----------

